# Air France 447 Rio - Paris Crash |New findings



## ManFranceGermany (May 27, 2011)

Today, almost 2 Years after the crash, the Investigators could rebuild the last Minutes on Board of the Flight between Rio de Janeiro and Paris.
All 228 people on Board died.

*Summary:*







*Last Minutes Graphic: *






*Download Report in English,German,French and Portuguese (Bea Servers were at limits): *
http://www13.zippyshare.com/v/14907162/file.html

*Direct Link to Investigations on BEA:*

http://www.bea.aero/en/enquetes/flight.af....ight.af.447.php


----------

